# DIY JuiceCalculator by @HotRod19579



## GregF (1/1/17)

I am starting this thread because this is such a powerful juice calculator and I am finding something new every time I use it.
Please post your tips/tricks/features that you find are helpful.

I will start with creating a flavor base from a recipe so you can make pre-blends.
There are a lot of advantages when doing this. For me the benefits are the reduced steeping time, easier and quicker to make your final juice and easier to adjust the nic content for the same juice.

Viewing the recipe that you want to create a flavor base or pre blend just click on
edit
create flavor base from recipe..

From there you give your flavor base a name as a new recipe and you can add the pre-mix as a flavor concentrate to your ingredients "stock"

It will create a new ingredient with the default percentage that should be used when you want to add it to your nic, PG and VG

[edit] The creator of this magnificent app has joined the forum. Welcome @HotRod19579

Website - DIYJuiceCalculator.com
Latest Version - Version 8.0.0.8 (it is not what the website says but if you download it you will get the latest version)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (1/1/17)

It is a great calculator @GregF
I used to use eJuicemeUp, but noticed that it calculated 24g of VG on a specific recipe, while this one calculater 29.8g. This has smoothed out my juices so much. Great tool to use and the flavor base function rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (1/1/17)

I don't really use any of the advanced functions, I just use it like eJuice Me Up but with a premix batch function. However, the one function that strikes me as potentially useful is the "Adjust recipe to use all available inventory of one ingredient" which is under Edit. I hate having 0.5ml of concentrate left in a bottle, I'd rather mix a larger batch and use it all up so that I can start the next mix with a fresh bottle. However, I have to wonder how accurate it is? If the vendor overfills the bottle to 11ml and the calculator thinks you have 3ml left and adjusts the recipe to use that amount, you're still sitting with 1ml left in the bottle and have to use it up next time.

For those who'd like to use such a function, I'm wondering if it would be viable to weigh an empty concentrate bottle from the vendor, then weigh new bottles that come in and subtract the weight of the empty bottle. If you know the specific gravity of the concentrate, that would give you a fairly accurate idea of how much is in the bottle. So if you have assessed that the bottle contains 10.6ml, you add that to your inventory rather than 10ml. Then the "use it all up in this mix" function should be pretty accurate. But it's quite a lot of PT to weigh every new concentrate you buy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (1/1/17)

Hi, y'all. I just learned of this forum and came across this thread. I created and maintain the JuiceCalculator and I like to monitor threads and provide assistance with any issues that people may have using the calculator. I also get my ideas for new features from threads such as this one and invite you to throw ideas my way.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Useful 1


----------



## GregF (1/1/17)

Welcome @HotRod19579 and I love your calculator, well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/1/17)

Hi, welcome and happy New Year, @HotRod19579 - and many thanks for a great DIY app. I don't really use the advanced features but it's great to have them should I ever need them. My main problem was the initial setup of the app, particularly the nicotine. I found it confusing and frustrating to click the drop-down box for nicotine and to have nothing to add. It took me a while to figure out how to add nicotine as an ingredient. What would make it easier and more noob-friendly imo is to have an "add a nicotine type" option in that drop down box if you have no nicotine ingredients saved. Clicking that would open the New Ingredient window with "nicotine" already pre-selected in the "Ingredient Type" box. 

One feature I really love is the default % setting. There are certain flavours which I almost always add at around the same percentages. For eg, FA Meringue will invariably be at 0.5% - 1.5%. So setting the default for 1% means I'm right in the ballpark the moment the flavour is added.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/1/17)

Here is a picture tutorial on how to create pre-blends with the JuiceCalculator. Updated after @GregF found the easy way.

Most welcome to the forum @HotRod19579. Great app, thank you so much. I do have a question:

I am now on Version 7.0.0.6
I had it set to check for updates. Some time ago I did an update and the app would not work properly after the update. Cannot remember exactly what was wrong, only that it was a complete balls up. Did a roll back and have not done any updates since. Using Microsoft Windows 10. Any ideas, please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (1/1/17)

@Andre I kept up to date without any issues. Windows 10.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/1/17)

GregF said:


> @Andre I kept up to date without any issues. Windows 10.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks, maybe it was a problem at the time, which has since been fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (1/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Hi, welcome and happy New Year, @HotRod19579 - and many thanks for a great DIY app. I don't really use the advanced features but it's great to have them should I ever need them. My main problem was the initial setup of the app, particularly the nicotine. I found it confusing and frustrating to click the drop-down box for nicotine and to have nothing to add. It took me a while to figure out how to add nicotine as an ingredient. What would make it easier and more noob-friendly imo is to have an "add a nicotine type" option in that drop down box if you have no nicotine ingredients saved. Clicking that would open the New Ingredient window with "nicotine" already pre-selected in the "Ingredient Type" box.
> 
> One feature I really love is the default % setting. There are certain flavours which I almost always add at around the same percentages. For eg, FA Meringue will invariably be at 0.5% - 1.5%. So setting the default for 1% means I'm right in the ballpark the moment the flavour is added.


I like the idea and thoughts about the nicotine ingredient (adding). Over the past few years I have added a lot of features. The downside to many features is that it overwhelms the new user. I am always looking for ideas on how to make it easier to use for beginners.
Let me see what I can do with your idea.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (1/1/17)

Andre said:


> Here is a picture tutorial on how to create pre-blends with the JuiceCalculator. Updated after @GregF found the easy way.
> 
> Most welcome to the forum @HotRod19579. Great app, thank you so much. I do have a question:
> 
> ...


Very nice tutorial. Would you mind if I add the tutorial to the calculator? I recently added a button for a tutorial made by another user and would like to add yours with it. The tutorial is accessed on the Create Flavor Base window by clicking "Show instructional notes". Added in the last version.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HotRod19579 (1/1/17)

Andre said:


> Here is a picture tutorial on how to create pre-blends with the JuiceCalculator. Updated after @GregF found the easy way.
> 
> Most welcome to the forum @HotRod19579. Great app, thank you so much. I do have a question:
> 
> ...


I would be curious to know what issue you were having and would like to help you resolve it. I am also using on Windows 10 and haven't had any issues. If you can send me any details of the problem that you had it would be helpful. If you would like to try to install again, the latest version, I will help with any problems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> Very nice tutorial. Would you mind if I add the tutorial to the calculator? I recently added a button for a tutorial made by another user and would like to add yours with it. The tutorial is accessed on the Create Flavor Base window by clicking "Show instructional notes". Added in the last version.


You are more than welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> I would be curious to know what issue you were having and would like to help you resolve it. I am also using on Windows 10 and haven't had any issues. If you can send me any details of the problem that you had it would be helpful. If you would like to try to install again, the latest version, I will help with any problems.


Thanks, shall try to update again and let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (1/1/17)

I have made the two changes discussed earlier and hope to make the new version available tomorrow.
1. I added the post by Andre to the help function on the create flavor base window.
2. If a juice file is open and it has no nicotine ingredients; When a recipe is created or displayed there will be a button on the nicotine ingredient labeled "No nicotine ingredients, click to add". When clicked a nicotine ingredient will be added and the ingredient window will be displayed allowing changes to be made to the defaulted values. I hope that this will help the next new user more quickly figure out how to create their first recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance (2/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> Hi, y'all. I just learned of this forum and came across this thread. I created and maintain the JuiceCalculator and I like to monitor threads and provide assistance with any issues that people may have using the calculator. I also get my ideas for new features from threads such as this one and invite you to throw ideas my way.


Hi @HotRod19579 , Welcome to the forum. Your calculator does have a decent following here and glad to see you joined us. Keep up the great work, it is surely appreciated!

Maybe start a thread here keeping us updated on updates to the software so we know whats new. I have it on auto update but don't always know what has been changed. @Silver, maybe a sticky thread?

All the best for the new year and regards!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/1/17)

Nice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (2/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @HotRod19579 , Welcome to the forum. Your calculator does have a decent following here and glad to see you joined us. Keep up the great work, it is surely appreciated!
> 
> Maybe start a thread here keeping us updated on updates to the software so we know whats new. I have it on auto update but don't always know what has been changed. @Silver, maybe a sticky thread?
> 
> All the best for the new year and regards!


I can start a new thread or given the title/subject of this thread post the updates here. I don't want to hi-jack this thread but it appeared to be the proper thread for an initial engagement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/1/17)

Maybe a thread under its own title under DIY. Not sure though, would not want to give the wrong advice. Maybe best PM one of the administrators to find out the best way of going about it.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/admin-mod-team-ecigssa.t37/page-15

Regards

(Edit: Upon reviewing the thread, this may in fact be the correct placement for the suggested updates after all.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (2/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> I can start a new thread or given the title/subject of this thread post the updates here. I don't want to hi-jack this thread but it appeared to be the proper thread for an initial engagement.


I don't see it as a hi-jack, you are definitely on topic being the creator of the app so if you want to keep using this thread then please carry on.
If you would like to create your own thread then that is fine as well, your choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (2/1/17)

Version 8.0.0.6 is available. Changes include:

1. When installing the standard version of the calculator, don't prompt for a new installation location. The prompt was misleading and for the most part accomplished nothing since Windows would still install in the Program Files directory. The portable installation is used for installing in different locations.

2. Ingredients on the recipe window that have notes associated with them will display an information icon. When the mouse is over the icon a tooltip will be displayed showing the notes.

3. Added a shortcut for entering the purchase date on the ingredient window (also the last made date on the recipe window).
You can enter the following values and when you leave the date field the date will be populated:
T = Today's date
Y = Yesterday's date
"T-nnn" where nnn is the number of days to subtract from today's date
LW = Last week (today minus 7 days)
LM = Last month (today minus 1 month)

4. This change was made to help new users. When a new juice file is created and there are no nicotine ingredients a new user may struggle figuring out how to add a new nicotine ingredient. If you have a juice file open with no nicotine ingredients and have created or selected a recipe, the nicotine ingredient will show a button on the recipe window allowing you to click it to create your first nicotine ingredient.

5. Updated the "Show instructional notes" help file with a post from Andre in the ecigsSA forum.

6. On the label definition window changed the number of decimal places displayed from 2 to 4.

7. Made a new field available for "Ingredient" type reports in the "Tools->Build/Generate custom report" window. You can now define a column with a value of {RecipeCount}. This will display how many recipes an ingredient is used in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (2/1/17)

Just found something that I have obviously missed before. 
Viewing your ingredients to see what is low and then add to shopping list is a little easier than this.
Looking at your recipe you can see how many mils are left in one of the columns.
Just right click on the ingredient and then select "add ingredient to shopping list"
There you go, easy as as that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF (2/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> Version 8.0.0.6 is available. Changes include:
> 
> 1. When installing the standard version of the calculator, don't prompt for a new installation location. The prompt was misleading and for the most part accomplished nothing since Windows would still install in the Program Files directory. The portable installation is used for installing in different locations.
> 
> ...


First time I have used that custom report feature. That's quite handy, thanks @HotRod19579.
@RichJB I know you don't track your concentrate stock but you mentioned that you want to consolidate your concentrates. This will be helpful in knowing what concentrates are high in demand in your recipes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> Version 8.0.0.6 is available. Changes include:
> 
> 1. When installing the standard version of the calculator, don't prompt for a new installation location. The prompt was misleading and for the most part accomplished nothing since Windows would still install in the Program Files directory. The portable installation is used for installing in different locations.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Number 7 is the one I have been looking for, shall be extremely useful. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (2/1/17)

GregF said:


> First time I have used that custom report feature. That's quite handy, thanks @HotRod19579.
> @RichJB I know you don't track your concentrate stock but you mentioned that you want to consolidate your concentrates. This will be helpful in knowing what concentrates are high in demand in your recipes.


I struggled with how to lay it out for a user to define their own reports. If you have any suggestions on how to make it more intuitive I am all ears. The current concept is to:
- Create new report, provide a name and indicate if it is for ingredients or recipes
- Define columns that you want on the report. The rows will contain either recipe information or ingredient information depending on the type of report.
- When you define a column you
1. provide a "Column Name", that is for your reference.
2. Provide a column heading to display on the report.
3. Define the data that will be displayed in the column. I have a list of keywords and they are entered within {}. The sample reports are there to give you an idea on how to define what you want displayed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (2/1/17)

If you could make a double click on the keyword (on the right) populate the field that would be great.
Took me a while to figure out that I needed to enclose the keyword in parenthesis, only when the old programmer in me revealed its face did I get it right.

[edit] Also when I took note of your help text, but who reads that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/1/17)

GregF said:


> @RichJB I know you don't track your concentrate stock but you mentioned that you want to consolidate your concentrates.



Yeah, I'll be doing mine mostly by feel. I know that I use a ton of Cap SC and VC, Cheesecake GC, Vienna Cream, Fuji, etc. I'm mostly looking to cut down the really off the wall stuff like FA Cardamom or TFA Molasses, etc. Although it will help knowing how many recipes I use each ingredient in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (2/1/17)

GregF said:


> If you could make a double click on the keyword (on the right) populate the field that would be great.
> Took me a while to figure out that I needed to enclose the keyword in parenthesis, only when the old programmer in me revealed its face did I get it right.
> 
> [edit] Also when I took note of your help text, but who reads that



Good idea, next version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (2/1/17)

Thank you @HotRod19579 for an awesome app. Since I discovered your calculator I haven't used another. This one just gives me everything I need. 

This may be a bit of a big task, but would it be possible to create a database of the concentrates that are out there? So instead of manually adding each one a user could simply select the concentrates they have and then input the quantity. And if it could include their specific weights that'd be amazing! 

And any chance of a mobile version in the future?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (2/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Thank you @HotRod19579 for an awesome app. Since I discovered your calculator I haven't used another. This one just gives me everything I need.
> 
> This may be a bit of a big task, but would it be possible to create a database of the concentrates that are out there? So instead of manually adding each one a user could simply select the concentrates they have and then input the quantity. And if it could include their specific weights that'd be amazing!
> 
> And any chance of a mobile version in the future?


That's quite a big ask @Huffapuff. I would be very surprised if one person could get his hands on a total concentrate list

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/1/17)

GregF said:


> Just found something that I have obviously missed before.
> Viewing your ingredients to see what is low and then add to shopping list is a little easier than this.
> Looking at your recipe you can see how many mils are left in one of the columns.
> Just right click on the ingredient and then select "add ingredient to shopping list"
> There you go, easy as as that.


Hi @GregF . Even easier is to set reorder levels in the ingredient editor. As soon as stocks are low warnings flash and you can compile your shopping list by the click of a single button.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (2/1/17)

GregF said:


> That's quite a big ask @Huffapuff. I would be very surprised if one person could get his hands on a total concentrate list
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



It is a big ask! But definitely worth asking  It's not impossible and I guess one could start with the more common concentrates and add from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (2/1/17)

Hi @HotRod19579, your calculator is great, but I'd like to report a big issue... After updating through the notification pop up yesterday, all my settings and recipe's are gone! 

Not cool, didn't have backups so can't revert and did not expect an update to overwrite all my recipe's as I've updated in the past without issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/1/17)

@Huffapuff, we could build, maintain and import ingredients from a file compiled on the forum by the members. Never used the functionality but it should be doable.




Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (2/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Thank you @HotRod19579 for an awesome app. Since I discovered your calculator I haven't used another. This one just gives me everything I need.
> 
> This may be a bit of a big task, but would it be possible to create a database of the concentrates that are out there? So instead of manually adding each one a user could simply select the concentrates they have and then input the quantity. And if it could include their specific weights that'd be amazing!
> 
> And any chance of a mobile version in the future?


There is something available that might help. Another user put together a list of recipes and ingredients and I provided the ability to import the items. There hasn't been any updates in several months but if you're interested...

Click the "Tools->Import recipes and ingredients from starter kit".

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/1/17)

I would imagine that creating a spreadsheet with all of the big 5 - TFA, Cap, FW, FA, Inw - and the specific gravities for each wouldn't be too difficult. But would it import it and recognise as an ingredient list with the correct weights for each concentrate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Thank you @HotRod19579 for an awesome app. Since I discovered your calculator I haven't used another. This one just gives me everything I need.
> 
> This may be a bit of a big task, but would it be possible to create a database of the concentrates that are out there? So instead of manually adding each one a user could simply select the concentrates they have and then input the quantity. And if it could include their specific weights that'd be amazing!
> 
> And any chance of a mobile version in the future?



I prefer manually entering the ingredients. So many stuff that I will never use, and so many people name things in different formats, like they do on e-liquid-recipes. 

One gripe I do have; as I read it, inventory is only subtracted when a recipe is printed. I never print recipes. Would be nice to have a "make-recipe" type button that shows which date it was last made if you click it, and then subtract from your inventory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (2/1/17)

Effjh said:


> Hi @HotRod19579, your calculator is great, but I'd like to report a big issue... After updating through the notification pop up yesterday, all my settings and recipe's are gone!
> 
> Not cool, didn't have backups so can't revert and did not expect an update to overwrite all my recipe's as I've updated in the past without issue.


I am sure that your recipes and ingredients aren't gone, the calculator probably "forgot" the last opened juice file and didn't automatically open it.
You should have a .XML file where all of your ingredients and recipes were stored. You provided the name and it would have always displayed in the title bar of the recipe window as "File=yourFileName.xml". By default the calculator stores this in a subdirectory in your "My Documents". The default directory name is "My Documents\JuiceCalculator" or "My Documents\EJuiceCalculator". Again, by default that is the directory but you may have opted to choose another directory. See if you can find it there.

Also, you may want to tell Windows to search for "*.xml" but that might be a big list to search through.

Once you find it I would recommend that you turn on the backup feature. Go to "Tools->Options", select the "Backup Options" tab.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (2/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> I prefer manually entering the ingredients. So many stuff that I will never use, and so many people name things in different formats, like they do on e-liquid-recipes.
> 
> One gripe I do have; as I read it, inventory is only subtracted when a recipe is printed. I never print recipes. Would be nice to have a "make-recipe" type button that shows which date it was last made if you click it, and then subtract from your inventory.


I might not be understanding; there is a "Make recipe" button and when clicked it does update the last made date and also reduces your inventory. The last made date for any recipe is always displayed on the main recipe page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> I might not be understanding; there is a "Make recipe" button and when clicked it does update the last made date and also reduces your inventory. The last made date for any recipe is always displayed on the main recipe page.



Thanks, guess I had a blonde moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (2/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> I am sure that your recipes and ingredients aren't gone, the calculator probably "forgot" the last opened juice file and didn't automatically open it.
> You should have a .XML file where all of your ingredients and recipes were stored. You provided the name and it would have always displayed in the title bar of the recipe window as "File=yourFileName.xml". By default the calculator stores this in a subdirectory in your "My Documents". The default directory name is "My Documents\JuiceCalculator" or "My Documents\EJuiceCalculator". Again, by default that is the directory but you may have opted to choose another directory. See if you can find it there.
> 
> Also, you may want to tell Windows to search for "*.xml" but that might be a big list to search through.
> ...



Phew what a relief...Sorted! Thanks @HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HotRod19579 (2/1/17)

Effjh said:


> Phew what a relief...Sorted! Thanks @HotRod19579



You found it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/1/17)

Effjh said:


> Hi @HotRod19579, your calculator is great, but I'd like to report a big issue... After updating through the notification pop up yesterday, all my settings and recipe's are gone!
> 
> Not cool, didn't have backups so can't revert and did not expect an update to overwrite all my recipe's as I've updated in the past without issue.


I think that is what happened to me too some time ago. I solved it by rolling back my PC (Window 10) to its latest restore point, which fortunately was just an hour or two back. Now I am too afraid to try to update again. Maybe one should create a restore point before updating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (2/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> You found it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, just had to open it again in the program. It was in the default location, but as you said, looks like the software "forgot" it's location.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> I am sure that your recipes and ingredients aren't gone, the calculator probably "forgot" the last opened juice file and didn't automatically open it.
> You should have a .XML file where all of your ingredients and recipes were stored. You provided the name and it would have always displayed in the title bar of the recipe window as "File=yourFileName.xml". By default the calculator stores this in a subdirectory in your "My Documents". The default directory name is "My Documents\JuiceCalculator" or "My Documents\EJuiceCalculator". Again, by default that is the directory but you may have opted to choose another directory. See if you can find it there.
> 
> Also, you may want to tell Windows to search for "*.xml" but that might be a big list to search through.
> ...


Ah, that help a lot, thank you. What does one do once you find that .xml file? Ah, @Effjh just answered that question. Now I am much more confident to do that update.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HotRod19579 (2/1/17)

What I do to make sure that I always have a good copy of my juice file at a known location:

1. I have the calculator option turned on to make backup files and

2. I use "Microsoft OneDrive". If you setup the OneDrive application it will create a OneDrive directory on your PC which shows up in the Windows Explorer (on Windows 10) in the same pane that it shows Libraries, Documents, Music, etc.. OneDrive also synchronizes that directory to the cloud (your OneDrive account). I have multiple PCs and have OneDrive, using the same OneDrive account, on each of the PCs. My Juice file is automatically available on all of the PCs. If I update it on one PC the update synchronizes and is available on the other PCs.

Besides having backups from the calculator I always have the juice file on multiple PCs and if needed I can logon to my OneDrive account on the web and download a copy of the file. Note that Google Drive and Drop Box have similar capabilities. I just found OneDrive more convenient since it is integrated with the Windows 10 file explorer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## GregF (3/1/17)

I see now that when you create a pre-blend concentrate you have the option to associate it with the pre-blend recipe.
So when you make the recipe it increases the value on hand in your ingredients.
Does anyone know (maybe I just cant find it) if there is a way to associate an existing pre-blend/flavor base with it's recipe or do I need to redo them all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/1/17)

Raindance said:


> @Huffapuff, we could build, maintain and import ingredients from a file compiled on the forum by the members.



I clicked on that Import Excel function you showed and got an error which shut down the programme when I clicked on Create Template Spreadsheet. I wouldn't mind spending the time to compile an Excel spreadsheet that lists most of the top concentrates and their specific gravities. But I'm loath to do it if it will be in a format which the app doesn't recognise and can't use. @HotRod19579 if you (or anybody else) can provide instructions on how I would need to format the Excel spreadsheet such that the app imports and uses it correctly, I'll happily spend the time inputting the flavours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/17)

Update successfully completed @HotRod19579. Was not even necessary to open that file. 

Now @GregF I need a picture tutorial on how to do this: "_7. Made a new field available for "Ingredient" type reports in the "Tools->Build/Generate custom report" window. You can now define a column with a value of {RecipeCount}. This will display how many recipes an ingredient is used in_.". Please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/1/17)

There is already a field which tells you how many recipes an ingredient is used in. Open up any ingredient file, look three lines above the Notes at the bottom. It will say something like "Ingredient is used in x recipes with an average percentage of y%". It then gives you a drop down box where you can see the recipes it's used in. Or do you need it to display in a report that shows all ingredients?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (3/1/17)

@Andre here you go
Tools-->Build/Generate custom report



1. First select the Ingredient report
2. Then select Add column
3. Give your column a name and a header, in this case "Recipe Count"
4. Click Define


Type {RecipeCount} including the parenthesis in the data field
click Apply

5. You will see the column there in the preview window and you can adjust the column size with you mouse. Or you can specify the width with the up/down selector.

If you want you can generate a txt file to keep your report.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Or do you need it to display in a report that shows all ingredients?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/1/17)

GregF said:


> @Andre here you go
> Tools-->Build/Generate custom report
> 
> View attachment 80505
> ...


Perfect, thank you, kind Sir. Success. Discounting Nic, VG and PG first place goes to FA Vienna Cream, closely followed by FA Fresh Cream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (3/1/17)

FA Vienna Cream, FA Black Fire, FA Burley

There are some nice reports you can get out of it if you play around a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (3/1/17)

@HotRod19579 generating a custom report for the recipes and adding a {LastMade} field does not seem to work.
Field is always blank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> I clicked on that Import Excel function you showed and got an error which shut down the programme when I clicked on Create Template Spreadsheet. I wouldn't mind spending the time to compile an Excel spreadsheet that lists most of the top concentrates and their specific gravities. But I'm loath to do it if it will be in a format which the app doesn't recognise and can't use. @HotRod19579 if you (or anybody else) can provide instructions on how I would need to format the Excel spreadsheet such that the app imports and uses it correctly, I'll happily spend the time inputting the flavours.



I'd be happy to do so too. I was going to slowly work my way through my concentrates anyways, so if it can help others have more accurate info then great 

But if can't be used then I'll just do it straight into the app as I'd planned to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/1/17)

If it helps any, here is a list of all the TFA concentrates and their weights.

Edit: if anybody wants information on the SG of Capella concentrates, you can download a zip with MSDS docs (including SG) for most of their concentrates here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HotRod19579 (3/1/17)

GregF said:


> @Andre here you go
> Tools-->Build/Generate custom report
> 
> View attachment 80505
> ...



Also, you could have exported the report you created, sent it to another user and the other user could import the already built report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> I clicked on that Import Excel function you showed and got an error which shut down the programme when I clicked on Create Template Spreadsheet. I wouldn't mind spending the time to compile an Excel spreadsheet that lists most of the top concentrates and their specific gravities. But I'm loath to do it if it will be in a format which the app doesn't recognise and can't use. @HotRod19579 if you (or anybody else) can provide instructions on how I would need to format the Excel spreadsheet such that the app imports and uses it correctly, I'll happily spend the time inputting the flavours.



Can you send me the details of the error that you got when you tried to create the template?
Do you have Excel installed? It won't work if you don't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (3/1/17)

GregF said:


> I see now that when you create a pre-blend concentrate you have the option to associate it with the pre-blend recipe.
> So when you make the recipe it increases the value on hand in your ingredients.
> Does anyone know (maybe I just cant find it) if there is a way to associate an existing pre-blend/flavor base with it's recipe or do I need to redo them all?



Currently there is not a way to associate them, it only associates bases created after the update is installed. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (3/1/17)

GregF said:


> @HotRod19579 generating a custom report for the recipes and adding a {LastMade} field does not seem to work.
> Field is always blank



Let me investigate, I might have overlooked the keyword. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (3/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> Can you send me the details of the error that you got when you tried to create the template?
> Do you have Excel installed? It won't work if you don't.



Ah, that will explain it then. I have Libre Office installed on this computer, Excel on my other one. If I do a fresh install of the latest version on my other computer with no ingredients added, will it walk me through creating the template to import a list of ingredients with specific gravities from Excel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Ah, that will explain it then. I have Libre Office installed on this computer, Excel on my other one. If I do a fresh install of the latest version on my other computer with no ingredients added, will it walk me through creating the template to import a list of ingredients with specific gravities from Excel?


@RichJB you will see that once you create the template it will make sense.
Excel will open with the field headers and you can fill in your rows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/1/17)

Cool, thanks @GregF, I will download a fresh install and see if I can import my concentrates with specific gravities included.

Edit: gah, now I need MS NET framework 4 or higher and I can't update as my other computer doesn't have net connection. Oh well.

Lol, downloaded NET 4 and when I tried to install it, I now have to go back to Microsoft and install something else first. This is too much PT for me. 

I did manage to find FA's specific gravities here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (4/1/17)

GregF said:


> @HotRod19579 generating a custom report for the recipes and adding a {LastMade} field does not seem to work.
> Field is always blank


Found and fixed. The fix will be in the next version I make available.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HotRod19579 (4/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Cool, thanks @GregF, I will download a fresh install and see if I can import my concentrates with specific gravities included.
> 
> Edit: gah, now I need MS NET framework 4 or higher and I can't update as my other computer doesn't have net connection. Oh well.
> 
> ...


As an FYI, the option to "Import recipes and ingredients from starter kit" downloads a juice file from the website. If you go to http://diyjuicecalculator.com, under "Misc Files" you can click on the "Recipe starter kit" to download. It is a juice file and after it is downloaded you can do a "File->Open" from the calculator to open the downloaded file. Just remember where your current juice file is, to get back to you normal juice file (after opening the starter kit) you will need to do a "File->Open" OR click on "File->Open recent" to get back to your original juice file.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (5/1/17)

@HotRod19579 I get this quite often, dont know if it is something you can do something about???
When I click on Flavor %

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (5/1/17)

GregF said:


> @HotRod19579 I get this quite often, dont know if it is something you can do something about???
> When I click on Flavor %
> 
> View attachment 80761



I wasn't aware that was happening, that is an easy fix that I will include in the next version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (6/1/17)

GregF said:


> @HotRod19579 I get this quite often, dont know if it is something you can do something about???
> When I click on Flavor %
> 
> View attachment 80761


Can you confirm? I believe that the reason this hasn't been reported to me is because the exception is only occurring when you are adjusting the flavor percentage of a "flavor base" recipe. Does this only occur when you attempt to adjust a flavor base but doesn't occur when you adjust a recipe for a normal recipe? I have implemented the fix (next version) but my flavor base recipes are not causing this to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (6/1/17)

That is correct. It only happens when trying to view a flavor base recipe % and not on a normal recipe.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/1/17)

GregF said:


> That is correct. It only happens when trying to view a flavor base recipe % and not on a normal recipe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


But why want to view the Flavor % as your flavor base recipe gives the flavor percentages itself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (6/1/17)

Andre said:


> But why want to view the Flavor % as your flavor base recipe gives the flavor percentages itself?


You are 100% correct @Andre but it is easier to change the % in that window (if your recipe changes) without unlocking everything to go up or down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (8/1/17)

Version 8.0.0.7 is available. Changes include:
1. On the "Build/Generate custom report" window, define column data; added the option to double click an item listed in "Field values" and have it automatically added to the "Column data" with the appropriate {}'s.
2. Made the information icon for the ingredients smaller.
3. The previous change allowing shortcuts for the date fields did not have international date format support. Fixed.
4. The Build/Generate custom report was not picking up the date the recipe was last made value and always showing blanks. Fixed.
5. Added the ability to sort the shopping list by the columns displayed. Click on the column header to sort.
6. Added the ability to display the recipes in order of last made date.
7. On occasion when clicking the "Flavor %" button an exception was being thrown. This would usually happen when adjusting the flavor percentage for a "flavor base" recipe. Fixed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (8/1/17)

I made a quick correction to 8.0.0.7 and 8.0.0.8 is the version that is available. Item #5 was not working from "View->Sort recipes", it was only working from Tools->Options. Fixed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (8/1/17)

@HotRod19579 a nice feature to have, to be able to sort your reports by clicking on the column like you did in the shopping list. You would have to work around the click and move column feature though.

[edit] maybe make the first column the sort by column.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (8/1/17)

View->Recipe history
would be nice to see how much was made next to LastMade
Then on that note it would be nice to have a recipe history report feature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF (8/1/17)

I have edited the OP and the title to give @HotRod19579 the credit he deserves.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (8/1/17)

HotRod19579 said:


> Version 8.0.0.6 is available. Changes include:
> 
> 1. When installing the standard version of the calculator, don't prompt for a new installation location. The prompt was misleading and for the most part accomplished nothing since Windows would still install in the Program Files directory. The portable installation is used for installing in different locations.
> 
> ...


Hey @HotRod19579 we will the android app be available, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (8/1/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hey @HotRod19579 we will the android app be available, thanks


I wouldn't count on that @Oceanic Vapes, from the looks of it he is an Apple man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (8/1/17)

Although that would be awesome. Can you imagine using your desktop and your mobile with the same xml database in the cloud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF (4/2/17)

@HotRod19579 when a flavor base is created from a recipe and you save the ingredient it creates the ingredient and adds those mils to the inventory. Would it not be better to increase the inventory amount only when you make the preblend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (4/2/17)

GregF said:


> @HotRod19579 when a flavor base is created from a recipe and you save the ingredient it creates the ingredient and adds those mils to the inventory. Would it not be better to increase the inventory amount only when you make the preblend.



Yes, originally the base recipe wasn't connected to the ingredient so that was the only time I could auto-update the inventory. Now that they can be connected I need to turn that off. Next version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (4/2/17)

Hi @HotRod19579 - seriously - I hope this is not a daft question - or maybe I lost the plot somewhere but I'm on an iPhone 6s - can your program be used on an iPhone or is your program used exclusively on computers...???

Thank You and look forward to your comments. 

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotRod19579 (4/2/17)

Max said:


> Hi @HotRod19579 - seriously - I hope this is not a daft question - or maybe I lost the plot somewhere but I'm on an iPhone 6s - can your program be used on an iPhone or is your program used exclusively on computers...???
> 
> Thank You and look forward to your comments.
> 
> Best Regards



It is a Windows .Net application and will only run on Windows PCs or tablets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Max (4/2/17)

Thank You @HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (14/2/17)

@HotRod19579 another request for the next update.
To be able to Print all recipes that you have filtered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/3/17)

@HotRod19579 Hi. Slight error to report.

I created a base from a recipe and the result was added to my ingredients. Created a recipe using this combined ingredient and later decided to delete it. I could delete the recipe but I can not delete the recipe. The recipe reference within the ingredients details is not deleted when the recipe is deleted. Screenshot:


(Sorry, did not know it was going to come out like that...)

Regards

EDIT: SORRY - My error - Deleted the original recipe used to create the premix and not the recipe using the premix. Apologies all round. Deleted the recipe using the mix and could delete the premix. Everything is working fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

@HotRod19579 , just a small issue regarding the pop up message informing on low concentrate levels. It at times gives some spectacular fractions as demonstrated below. Could that be limited to 1 or 2 decimals after the comma?



Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

Precision is lovely @Raindance !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (30/3/17)

@HotRod19579 another request if possible.
When viewing the shopping list have another column showing the Inventory(ml)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (9/6/17)

@HotRod19579 I hope you can help me, I've just opened Juice Calculator and it gets stuck with this, and it keeps doing it???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (9/6/17)

Huffapuff said:


> @HotRod19579 I hope you can help me, I've just opened Juice Calculator and it gets stuck with this, and it keeps doing it???
> 
> View attachment 97487
> View attachment 97487
> View attachment 97487


Never mind - found the problem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (9/6/17)

@HotRod19579 As someone completely new to DIY'ing, this tool you have created is such an awesome help so I just wanted to say thank you for the time and effort you put into creating, maintaining and improving it - you rock dude!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/9/17)

@HotRod19579 - First of all, brilliant app! I have used this exclusively since I started DIY'ing and have not looked back since! There are many functions I do not make use of, but will one day, especially the reports. But things like weighting and pricing per item, etc. are used a lot!

May I ask for two additions if possible please?
1. Search function within ingredients. I, like many other serious DIY people out there, have an extensive list of concentrates consisting of many different creams (Sweet, Catalan, Vienna, Whipped, etc.) and many different apples, etc. etc. When I want to place an order for new concentrates I do not have, I would really like to be able to search my database to see what I do have so I do not order duplicates or even if I am looking for a specific ingredient but cannot recall the first part of the name, e.g. the 'fuji' in fuji apple, then I can just search for 'apple' and a list can be presented.
2. Would it be possible to have password protection when opening the application? I lock my PC whenever I am away from my table, but it would be nice to have a password on the app as well even if it is just when opening the app. 

Many thanks again for this true work of art!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (4/9/17)

@HotRod19579 had surgery on his hand earlier this year and that's why he has been so quiet.
I am sure he will be back some time soon.
Hope all goes well @HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/9/17)

We should then all pitch in and buy him a mouthguard, a pencil and some glue. Then he can tap away on the keyboard like a woodpecker a tree.... 
A voice recognition system would have been best, but we all know DIY'ers are in it to save money, hence offering the cheaper option.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (4/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> We should then all pitch in and buy him a mouthguard, a pencil and some glue. Then he can tap away on the keyboard like a woodpecker a tree....
> A voice recognition system would have been best, but we all know DIY'ers are in it to save money, hence offering the cheaper option.


Spend money on a pencil, mouth guard and glue! "SIGH"...

On a serious note, I noticed the silence and was wondering why.

All the best and a speedy recovery @HotRod19579 !

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (12/10/17)

@HotRod19579 - why is it that when viewing your list of recipes, some of them appear in black text and some in red?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> @HotRod19579 - why is it that when viewing your list of recipes, some of them appear in black text and some in red?


Stock control.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lawrence A (12/10/17)

Andre said:


> Stock control.


Thanks @Andre - I assume the red's contain item(s) below threshold value or where 0 is available to mix up the recipe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## franshorn (12/10/17)

Don't know if this has been asked before, but is there any way of getting this without the installation wizard? I only have a work laptop, and I need Admin rights to install anything... So I can't try this out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (12/10/17)

it needs NETFramework,Version=v4.0 to run.
I would guess if you have that then a copy of the install folder might work.
Any IT boffs out there??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (12/10/17)

Adding to GregF's comment, one can do a "portable" install which I assume to be an installation on a memory stick. Never done one so not sure if someone close by could install it as such and pass the memory stick on to you for testing.

I see we are neighbors so I would be glad to help.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

